# Furnished apt. for 2-3 months in Mainz/Wiesbaden?



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi: I need to fina a modest furnished apartment in the Mainz or Wiesbaden area (near public transit) for Oct-Dec. Can anyone suggest sites to look at or offer other suggestions? Thanks!

Melissa


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Start with immobilienscout24.de and others like it (just google "immobilien" plus the city). Given that you're looking for short-term furnished, restrict your search to the "auf zeit" category; that's also a useful search term. Be prepared to pay a hefty commission if you go through an agency, which is probably unavoidable. You may not find much in English, so if you don't have adequate German, be prepared for some translation.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Try temporary or short term housing agencies like Wohnen auf Zeit in Wiesbaden - Wohnen auf Zeit in Mainz or Sweet Home Rhein-Main - Agentur für möbliertes Wohnen auf Zeit in Mainz, Wiesbaden, Frankfurt und Umgebung (both are commercial and I have no connection to or experience with them - I just googled for you).
Furnished short-term housing (especially on such short notice) will cost a lot more than regular rent. I hope you are o.k. with this.
Alternatively, try the youth hostel, which starts at €28/night for a bed.


----------



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

thanks guys. Yes, I am aware that short-term rents at short notice will cost big bucks. The truth is I can stay with friends in Heidesheim, but I feel that would e an imporsition for such a long period and want to explore the options. If it isn't a killer for a small apt. I'd like to do it to relieve them from feeling that they must host me for 3 months.


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

you could also try WG Zimmer Wohnungen Wohnungssuche WG Suche WG Wohnung vermieten WG Nachmieter Zwischenmiete : WG-Gesucht.de. Often students rent out their rooms/apartments wile they spend a semester abroad or have an internship in a different city.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Another option is to look at AirBnB or similar and try to negotiate a sensible monthly rate for a long-term rental. October to December isn't exactly tourist season so you might find someone willing to bargain.


----------

